# need help with a red cap oranda behavior!!! please



## The Best Out (Feb 5, 2009)

Well i have 2 red cap orandas on my 30 galon tank and this week his been acting very weird he just lays on the rocks and only comes up when i feed him (goldfish flakes), i do a whole tank water change every 3 weeks.
I don't know what to do. is the goldfish sick?????!


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

What are your water paramaters, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate? Try doing water changes once a week.

Do you notice any white spots on them?
Any flashing? (Rubbing on rocks)
Any white stringy poop?


----------



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

The Best Out said:


> Well i have 2 red cap orandas on my 30 galon tank and this week his been acting very weird he just lays on the rocks and only comes up when i feed him (goldfish flakes), i do a whole tank water change every 3 weeks.
> I don't know what to do. is the goldfish sick?????!


Whole tank water changes certainly would put stress on your biological filtration. I'd do a percentage (30%-50%) weekly.

What is your biological filtration?


----------

